# Speed related question on old 826



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone have experience with an 826 similar to the one in the pics?
Does first gear seem to be too fast ? I saw a you tube vid where they had to goose the clutch due to 1st gear still being too fast for conditions.
For me too slow is much better than too fast.

Thanks !


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I have one I totally refurbished two tears ago, but haven't tried it out in snow yet!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* "SR" he crawls in first gear. a turtle moves faster than him. look down on the shift linkage they might have it jacked up.:surprise:*


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

It's a moot point now, it sold in 2 hours.

... but good to know in case I find another one !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*From the looks of the machine it had a pretty easy life.:devil::devil:*


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

cranman said:


> I have one I totally refurbished two tears ago, but haven't tried it out in snow yet!


I've just came into possession of a similar model. Is there a service manual available anywhere. Both left and right clutch stuff is gone except I have one outside red collar thing. I was hoping that maybe I could fix at least one side.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

38racing said:


> I've just came into possession of a similar model. Is there a service manual available anywhere. Both left and right clutch stuff is gone except I have one outside red collar thing. I was hoping that maybe I could fix at least one side.


 I GOT some of those wheels I want to get rid of.


----------

